# Suche Neuanfang



## Skoas (5. November 2013)

Servus liebe Buffed gemeinde,

fast 3 Jahre lang war ich nun inaktiv, bzw. habe mich gänzlich von WoW getrennt gehabt. Nun werde ich zurück in das geschehen kommen. Habe bis WotLK aktiv geraidet und dan aufgehört, hauptsächlich aus zeit gründen. Nun hat sich bei mir viel getan und ich will wieder etwas zum abschalten nach der arbeit haben.

Ich suche nun einen server mit Netten leuten (Horde), mit denen man spaß im TS haben kann oder auch mal ein zwie dungeons besuchen kann. Kurz gesagt ich möchte nicht mehr aktiv raiden nur halt ab und zu über denn Schlachtzugsbrowser. Veilleicht findet man auch hier eine Nette Gilde die mich auf dem weg nach oben begleiten kann. 

Als info werde mir wieder einen Tank hochspielen weil ich die Rlle des Beschützers gern erfülle und wie man so aus Buffed Cast etc. mitbekommt ein extreme Tank mangel besteht.

also wer kann mir helfen mit Tipps wohin ... und villeicht auch gleich mit einer Gilde?

mfg Skoas


----------



## Emmi-Lordaeron (5. November 2013)

Huhu Skoas!
Ich kann gar nicht sagen, warum ich jetzt antworte. Eigentlich tue ich das nie, lach. Naja, wie auch immer. Wir sind so eine kleine, feine Fungilde die gerne
zusammen alles Mögliche unternimmt, wenn die Zeit es zu lässt. 
An Tanks mangelt es uns auch andauernd, zwinker. Die Horde ist unsere Seite der Macht und Lordaeron unser Zuhaus.
Unser Rudel, die Bloodwolves, besteht schon einige Jahre und setzt sich nur aus erwachsenen Wölfen zusammen, von daher gehts auch mal etwas zotiger
zu, grins.
Wenn´s Dich interessiert, meld Dich einfach mal ingame. Dann schnacken wir ne Runde. 
Grüße, Eméréllé


----------



## weddingcrusher (6. November 2013)

Servus skoars  


Also ich kann dir den Realm, Alleria nur empfehlen, so ziemlich alle Allianz gilden des realms Antonidas sind dorthin gewechselt, so auch ich und mein kleiner kreis an vertrauten (meine brüder und mein bester freund).


Die Spielergemeinde ist recht freundlich und wenn du hilfe brauchst kannste dich ja mal melden 

mfg Êni/Decode


----------



## Cumulonimbus (6. November 2013)

Moin , 

hm er hatte was von Horde geschrieben. Also ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit dem Realm Thrall gemacht. Der ist sehr gut besucht so das es eher ein leichtes ist Gruppen zu finden. Gilden gibts genug. Auch mit dem Miteinander scheint es dort weniger Probleme zu geben. Diesbezüglich habe ich leider auf anderen Servern schon gegenteilige Erfahrungen machen müssen. Ich denke das hier ein neuanfang doch gut möglich ist.

Beste Grüsse


----------

